# 20+ Acres in Western Montana - 80K - FSBO



## Cabin Boy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a beautiful 20 acre parcel that has been in my family for almost 70 years. The property is a gentle, east facing slope covered with mixed timber - ponderosa pine, white pine, red fir, tamarack and cedar. Abundant wildlife - elk, bear, cougar and way too many white tail! Front side of property faces county road. Back side adjoins thousands and thousands of USFS acres - clear to Lake Pend Oreille in Idaho. This is located in Heron, MT (pop. 300) - just a few miles east of the Idaho panhandle border. 45 minutes from Sandpoint, ID, 2.5 hours from Spokane, WA. This is a beautiful piece of property and would make an awesome home site for a hunter or anybody else wanting a quiet place in the mountains. Please PM me if you'd like more info.

You can view pics at my CL ads:

Spokane Ad

Missoula Ad


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Heron is beautiful....good luck!


----------



## LuLuToo (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks nice!

LuLu


----------

